# interested in getting a hog ?



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

hey ive heqardalot about them the african pygmy hedgehogs. i relli like the albinos ! an body got pics of homes and theirs. alsohow do you keep them and any temparatures need to be aquired using heat mats or bulbs?
ismail


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

heyah i will upload pics very soon but first usualy house tems are fine unles you have a picky hog but mostly normal temps no lights are needed because they are nocturnal and they need natural light as for patterns there are lost of differant set ups you can uses the most popular are vivs but extra vents are needed and zoozones but i have one of my hogs in a nero three wich is a realy good choice  ....... 

hope this helps


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

OK, sorry if I seem rude here but I read all the advice on loads of forums people dish out for hogs and sometimes just don't have the time to sit down and reply but you should NEVER use a viv or a zoozone unless it is for a weaner, vivs are a no go as well, they are not designed for mammals in mind and even if vents are applied unless you remove the roof I would say stay well away from them. They need airflow and only a wire top rabbit cage with plastic bottom like the NERO is a cage I will recommend unless your quarantining but thats a dif topic all together.

One thing to keep in mind is they are _primarily _nocternal. Hedgehogs leave their nests when sun is setting at dusk and return mainly at sun rise and not when it is dark so they do get some light along with all it's benifits. They NEED a temp drop at night as a constant temp is not only unnatural but also will affect the life of the animal. Hedgehogs (along with other animals us being one in studies) sleep better when you adjust temps for them and this can be achieved with a mat & stat.

Any other info you require I will be happy to advise and do over the phone consults for free too.


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

Heres one of my Albino rescues. He was homed last yr and his name is Gamba. I do have a few other albinos but this will have to do you for the moment, a teaser pic 

Just after his bath


----------



## angeldog (Mar 12, 2006)

my own personal opinion on housing is completely different. i wouldnt keep them in a wire cage if you paid me, there not safe.
i used to keep all mine in zoozones and i still recommend those to everyone, i now keep them all in vivs, some have lots of extra ventilation and some have fromt doors made of mesh.
lots of people have differnent opinions and there just mine.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I keep one of mine in a Zoozone(shes a climber) and one in a Nero 4(too lazy to climb). I want a Nero 4 for my female because I cant find a Zoozone big enough but I would have to put a plastic piece round the bottom of the wire so she couldnt hurt herself


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

well tan thats you personal oppinion i have a nero 3 and a zoozone and prefer a zoozone for cleanind and housing as for it can easily be hosed or under taps ect and the nero is also a good size and that but its got the better viewing and my hog always tries to see through the bars whils running on her wheel..... 

so differant people have differant opinions not everybody like the same stuff

connor: victory:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

i used to use zoozones but for conservation of space i use viv stacks now, again with extra vents in the back and a strp of vents running down the front they all get lots of ventilation and good air flow


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

I have also used big vivs to kep them in also had loads of air vents and thay did great breeding a few times as well........


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

Well Connor that is my opinion but it is based on fact which is backed by almost two decades experience with hedgehogs so not a newby here but also never loose sight of what matters plus I would set it up a dif way if it was for asthetic reasons but it is what is best for the animals respitory system and mental health & hygeine over my own wants and my experience, studies and knowledge tell me that for all these things to factor allowing of course ambiant and all the other things that we must consider to work in harmony and not against our little friends then I opt for wire tops.

Firstly wire tops are very safe and hogs will only climb when they are lacking in something. If you have a climber then you need to re-evaluate the set up and diet and figure out whats missing, it is about trying to put your self in the animals shoes with out sounding like what many friends and people I speak to are calling me the hedgie whisperer lol but it is true. You will always get the exception to the rule as with anything.

Not one of mine climbs after the initial look around and in saying that hardly any young climb on the first introduction. I would be of the other opinion that I would not use a zoozone for anything other then a weaner even if I was paid but then I am thinking about all problems associated with reduced airflow etc...in the long term.

As Connor and Faith have both pointed out this is opinion, not just me but all of us and I reckon one thing we can agree on is do your homework, educate your self by looking into the animal in question, research by reading decent printed works and not some of the tripe I think we have all encountered and also take into accout what each person tells you and then make your own decision based on your own gained knowledge, then you will come to what you your self deems the correct way to house your animal based on your own findings and over time you may agree or disagree with one or all of us but it will be you who at the end of the day came to that choice based on your own knowledge.

Anyway I'm sure a new detailed book will be out some time in the near future


----------



## ccornell (Apr 25, 2008)

reptismail said:


> hey ive heqardalot about them the african pygmy hedgehogs. i relli like the albinos ! an body got pics of homes and theirs. alsohow do you keep them and any temparatures need to be aquired using heat mats or bulbs?
> ismail


Hiya,

quilson is right  you can keep your aph's in zoozones, vivs (with enough ventilation) or cavey cages. They need to be kept at least room temperature at all times otherwise they will attempt hibernation and that can result in death if you don't get to them quick enough.

All you need to make sure of is that they have a solid floor under their feet, room temperature, a wheel, a decent cat biscuit (eg. tesco's cat biscuits or go cat is ideal) and maybe a little bit of cooked meat fruit and veg.

My hog Wilbur loves turkey and mealworms in particular as his treats.:2thumb: As for heat mats and bulbs etc. they are not needed, the temperature of a centrally heated house is fine, just make sure that the cage isn't in a drafty place and like we said keep em warm enough.

Hedgehogs are wonderful little personalities and the more you learn about them the more you will want one I'm sure.

There are a few sites you can get more info from about pygmy hedgehogs and you can ask all the questions you need to. They are:

Pygmy Hogs UK

Hedgehog Central

and Hedgehog World - A community for African Pygmy Hedgehog Owners and Breeders

Happy reading mate 

heres some piccys as well


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I have 2 APH 1 does well with only central heating and an oil filled radiator in the room that clicks on when the heating goes off but the other one HAS to have a heatmat or she tries to hibernate. So YES APH do need extra heat and Im sure that TAN will agree with me as she is extremely experianced in Hedgehogs and always willing to give the correct advice


----------



## ccornell (Apr 25, 2008)

fair enough, I must just have a toasty warm house  I have never had to provide any extra heat except from my central heating in winter.


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

Neither of mine have needed extra heat but I think some hogs will still try to hibernate whereas others would typically be fine - I think it just depends on the hog and why you should keep a close eye on temps and behaviour


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

My girl is awful no mat means a wobbly hog but the male is fine. Maybe ok without if you live in a hot house but mine isnt even with the heating on


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

Shell you are right. They do differ and some do need the extra heat as it is basically detrimental to their health and others can survive perfectly fine on room temps (but I have noticed reduce life span on these guys but in order to have a proper database we would have to have the records of ALL APH kept this way all over the world who died and then work out the average age), but heat discs like snugglesafes positioned half under the nest or a mat like you have Shell on a stat is perfectly fine and safe but they hoggies do like the extra warmth over all and we have been studing sleep patterns now for a few years and a temp drop (so not constant 24/7) makes for a happier hog. I have to say Tesco kibble would be a no go with me, it is most important for tooth and gum hygiene (but then thats what finger brushes are great for. I will get some pics done on dental care in hedgies) but not as a staple and not fruit and veg either but I have address this matter before and is located within the forum on diet.

We have been looking into this as it is a very curious thing, two hedgies from the same litter yet one needs the added heat but then I do try to take the approach that they are individuals, they do have their own wants and needs even from within the same species or genus. I do have to admit when my family first got involved with hedgies long before I was born if they did give added heat it would have been a hot water bottle but now we have such fantastic things on the market and our information and experienced have thought us this or that is better or is not needed and I think on a whole we (the animal community) can look after them much better then before. 

We have many of the medical advances with the AHP today due to our European. One misconception guys, they do not try to hibernate, this is one thing I have read time and time again, it is quiet simply the start of the body shutting down as a result of the cold which will eventually kill them, as with most mammals we sucumb to cold and many cannot go into a torpor state, us and hedgies alike.

I am a member of the IHA, Hedgie Central, BHB and BHA so please do visit the sites and ask away I am sure we can all help.


----------



## ccornell (Apr 25, 2008)

Tan said:


> I have to say Tesco kibble would be a no go with me


Can I ask why? As far as I am aware the tesco cat food is high in protein with a low fat content which I believe is what is recommended by the uk APH registry (the low fat high protein, not this brand in particular). Also a diet supplemented with meat, veg and meal worms (as a treat) is recommended.


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

they do recomend an insectiverous diet too like crickets etc mealies as a treat because they can be fattening - I keep meaning to try roaches too - mine probably snack on the odd escaped crix anyway from the lizards vivs!!! Them buggers get everywhere!!


----------



## ccornell (Apr 25, 2008)

animal addict said:


> they do recomend an insectiverous diet too like crickets etc mealies as a treat because they can be fattening - I keep meaning to try roaches too - mine probably snack on the odd escaped crix anyway from the lizards vivs!!! Them buggers get everywhere!!


Yeah :lol2: We tried wilbur on Crickets once - it wasn't pleasant. He completely turned his nose up at them and then we had 2 escaped crickets to catch. It took us ages to get him to try mealies as well


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

awww bless him - mine nearly eat my hand as well when they smell mealies hahaha


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

Tan said:


> They do differ and some do need the extra heat as it is basically detrimental to their health and others can survive perfectly fine on room temps (but I have noticed reduce life span on these guys but in order to have a proper database we would have to have the records of ALL APH kept this way all over the world who died and then work out the average age), but heat discs like snugglesafes positioned half under the nest or a mat like you have Shell on a stat is perfectly fine and safe but they hoggies do like the extra warmth over all and we have been studing sleep patterns now for a few years and a temp drop (so not constant 24/7) makes for a happier hog.


This is interesting to read - what sort of heat drops and what ranges are deemed as healthy in your experience - incidentally mine do get a heat drop at night because of the room they are in etc- just wondered a bit more about the background info and findings with regards to actual ranges as most houses will naturally rise and fall - ie warmer by day colder by night


----------

